# Icelandic: Leikurinn í myndinni er goður



## dreadedutch

hello everybody, 

I´ve got a question about the translation of the sentence *Leikurinn í myndinni er goður.

*I´ve found that *leikur *means *to move. *A film that moves sounds a bit weird to me so is it that *leikurinn *in this sencentce means something like *the progression*?

*The progression in the film is good *?

Takk!!


----------



## Alxmrphi

Not sure where you found that translation! 
I suggest using this dictionary:

If you look at point 7 you can see ‘_*acting*_’ J which fits pretty well here.
So the sentence says “The acting in the film is good” ...

99.999% of Icelandic verbs end in -*a*- 
Words that end in -*ur*- are almost always nouns, mainly masculine, but some can be neuter as well. I've yet to come across a feminine word with a -*ur*- ending.

[edit] : remember the *ó* in g*ó*ður


----------



## dreadedutch

The translation is from the same site the sentence is from. 

*leik/ur  m   (-s, -ir)* 

*5. (í tafli)  move

*so yea....The site doesn't go very in depth about a lot of things. That's all it said about leikur


----------



## Alxmrphi

What site is it you are using?


----------



## dinji

Alxmrphi said:


> Words that end in -*ur*- are almost always nouns, mainly masculine, but some can be neuter as well. I've yet to come across a feminine word with a -*ur*- ending.


-ur can be a feminine in genitive case like víkur (< vík f.) 'of bay'

I'd be very curious to see an example of a neuter in -ur


----------



## Alxmrphi

dinji said:


> -ur can be a feminine in genitive case like víkur (< vík f.) 'of bay'
> 
> I'd be very curious to see an example of a neuter in -ur



Hi dinj Yeah you're right, I meant as a standard 'dictionary form' word... the weak feminine noun declension has all nominative plurals in -ur (and genitives for words like vík etc)...
An example of a neuter word ending in -*ur*- is *vefsetur* (n) which means *website* / *setur *(foundation)


----------



## butra

Alxmrphi said:


> Words that end in -*ur*- are almost always nouns, mainly masculine, but some can be neuter as well. I've yet to come across a feminine word with a -*ur*- ending.


 
Many feminine proper nouns end in –ur.
Auður , Hildur, Gerður, Gunnur, Unnur, Þrúður, Sigríður and many more. 

Ordinary feminine nouns that end in –ur are not very common.
We do have a few like

lifur - liver (pool) easy to remember!
brúður - bride
æður - eider
steypireyður - blue whale
vættur - a supernatural being

And some others that are rarely used like 

unnur, gýgur, ylgur and elfur.


----------



## Alxmrphi

> lifur - liver (pool) easy to remember!



Hahah indeed!


----------



## 'Islendingur

*Leikurinn í myndinni er góður.  **The acting in this film is good.* The word *leikur* has a few menaings, but all related.  *Barnið leikur sér*, the child plays, *Þetta er leikur einn,  *a way of saying, this is easy*, * *mjög góður leikur *could mean a good (soccer)game or some good acting, but changes slightly if you are talking about a game of chess, then it is only the one move. 

Þór.


----------



## dreadedutch

Ah I see. Very interesting to know. Thanks þór!

Alex: I'm using the standard 'dictionary' that comes with the online Icelandic language course from icelandic.hi.is


----------

